
Resistance Radio – The Man in the High Castle - lightlyused
http://resistanceradio.com/
======
CarolineW
OK, I'm on a train journey with a moderate internet connection, but all I'm
getting is a black screen. Can someone tell me what this is, and whether it's
worth persisting until it loads?

Thanks.

~~~
haspoken
The site shows a radio, as appropriate to the time period of the show. The
controls let you select between three audio channels, or you can tune and find
other channels.

You have DJs who comment and music played.

Here is the description from the site:

"Resistance Radio features stories and points of view from its DJs along with
classic 1960s songs reimagined by noted artists and producers Sam Cohen and
Danger Mouse, along with some of today's most popular indie and alternative
artists for the world of The Man in the High Castle."

This is not unlike the radio stations in the Fallout series.

~~~
CarolineW
That's great, thank you. If I get time I'll check it out later when I have
"proper" internet.

